# Free Target And Games For Most Creative Archer!!!!



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Archery Enthusiasts,

We here at Archery Game Cube have created dozens of new games to play on your target or on ours at that. Its time for all of you to help us out so we can help you out. We are holding a CONTEST from today, August 15th to Friday August 31st. The person who sends us the best new idea for a game that we dont already have posted on our website recieves a FREE ARCHERY TARGET and a FREE SET OF EACH OF OUR GAMES. A $186 value absolutely free, we will even pay for the shipping and handling. WE JUST WANT YOUR INPUT AND YOUR IDEAS!!!!!! The winners game will be printed and on our website by the 15th of October. HAVE FUN AND LET THE GAMES BEGIN .........

THANK YOU,
Ricky Wimberly


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

How about "Pin the Tail on the Donkey"??


----------



## matty (Sep 11, 2002)

how about tic tac toe we play it all the time


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

That could work, lol PETA may get a lil ticked off ....

keep 'em comin


----------



## MUZZY 77 (Jun 14, 2007)

darts


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah tic tac toe is fun but it was actually one of our first games ..... our website is www.archerygamecube.com


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

how bout blackjack where do we send them to or do we just post them here


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

How about an archery version of "Connect 4"?? I would play that!!


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

How about Connect 4? You would get to shoot plenty of arrows at the dots! Any arrow that doesn't hit a legal dot, doesn't count!


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

All good ideas but make sure we dont already have them ... Just submit your ideas on here and when we pick the winner we will email you to work out some instructions and post you as the winner........

THANKS


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Billiards*:

You can have the various pool balls mixed up on the sheet (stripes/solids/numbers) and one could play various pool games.
Straight pool
9-ball
Cribbage
Cut-throat
You could produce several different arrangements of pool balls (random).


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

wat about texas holdem


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Horseshoes?

Arrow completely within the borders of the stake is a ringer. If it's just touching the stake but not "inside-out" it is 2 points. You can then have a scoring area around the stake.


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

these are all awesome ideas ... im excited to see what is yet to come too!! There may be a COUPLE of winners at this rate .........


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Well being so many people shoot in their house and lots of couples shooting....I gotta go with
*Strip Poker*:banana:
1 :male: wardrobe on one side of the target
1 :female: wardrobe on the other side of the target

Shoot your opponents clothes and they have to remove shot item:tongue:






Lord, I apologize for proposing that game right there and please throw a big T-bone steak to the starvin' Pygmies in New Guinea.


----------



## Bowtech_08 (Aug 2, 2007)

Crazy 8's


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

Crazy 8's ... please give a lil detail on that for me


----------



## ducsauce (Aug 11, 2007)

What about a crossword puzzle or word scramble? Alot of concentration required looking at all those letters.


----------



## kcmacg (Jul 2, 2007)

*version of washers*

We have a game we call washers, we throw washers at a board with holes, an archery version would go like:

You play until a player gets 21 points each player gets 3 arrows per round
there are 3 point values
1 -- largest spot
3 -- medium spot 
5 -- small spot
Safe square -- for extra arrows at games end
Not hitting a spot = 0 points
I would have 2 of each point value, but only one safe square.

after the first player shoots the second player can "cover" points by hitting the same spot, which causes neither player to get the points. Each round the players rotate the shooting order so each has equal opportunity to "cover" the other. (you can only cover points scored in the current round, not from previous rounds)
To win you must score 21 on the dot, if you go over you subtract the point value from you score. (example you have 18 pts., you hit the 5 then 18-5=13) 
Once you score 21, if you have any arrows left for that round they have to hit inside the safe square, if you miss the safe sqaure then you winning shot doesnt count and the game resumes from the previous scores. if you hit 21 on your first arrow, and miss the safe box with your second arrow, you may retry to hit the score needed to win with your third arrow.
If the second player has not shot yet, he can try to block the victory, by hitting the same spot to "cover" the winning shot, then use his remaing arrows to advance his score.

Hope its not to complicated, its fun with washers!
thanks
kc


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*5 card stud .....*

with the higher value cards getting progressively smaller from lets say ..... 4" high for a 2 down to 1" high for an Ace ..... you want a good hand, you'll have to earn it :wink: Plus you could use that for blackjack and a variety of other scoring card games.

PintoJK


----------



## Bowtech_08 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bowtech_08 said:


> Crazy 8's


Target set-up with 5 eights. One on each corner and one in the middle. Try to shoot the inside circle of the eight


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

I think a game of HORSE would be fun. Have a "goal" pictured at the top of the board and have the larger dots closest to the goal and close togeter and as you get further away from the goal the dots get smaller and farther apart. Have the dots arranged like radiating 3-point lines from the goal. Or you could have the goal in the center and the dots raidiating out. (Sorry for the bad pictures, but you get the idea) Also, if you wanted to play it this way you could have a red dot inside the "goal" like on the bottom picture and if you hit the center bull you automatically give your opponant a letter, but if you hit the black you get a letter.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

How about battleship? Have a few different size ships pictured with lines running through them to split them up into sections. Two sets of pictures - one for you and one for the competitor. Obviously you have to have shot all the sections of every boat to win. Could make some sections real small and others larger.


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Reply*

casino, Played by 2 players Played with 52 cards object of the game is to win by pairing and building.



War

High low jack game Billards game 

nine ball

killer dart game Instead of shooting opposite handed you have to shoot your opponets bow. 

around the clock daRT GAME

fives

PYRAMIDS MARBLE GAME

HANGMAN


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

euchre would be fun
or a spinning 5 spot
or the ever popular Ex-wife game !!!


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

My game is called "trophy hunter"

Scattered across the target are different size deer racks, i mean the demensions are all the same like 2" x 2" but some of those 2" squares contain monster racks and some contain medium and some contain spikes. The medium are surrounded by other medium but the monster racks are surrounded by spikes. Hit the line and you get the lower score. 

This way its target archery but you get to see who the better hunter is ha ha.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

wow it appears that you already have a game very similar to mine, oh well.


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

The card and dart games have already been made but the horseshoes and crazy 8's and all the other games are great ideas .... be sure that when you list an idea to give a brief description of it.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*yahtzee .....*

:embara:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

SOMETHING THAT MOVES !!
or print a fita face on 2 tee shirts and play catch...LOL
"no !!!! i get to go first this time !!!"


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

remember the board game Operation ??
but use a deer or other game animal
except...touch a line and the "patient" lives


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

MULLIGAN

USE A DART BOARD SIX RANDOM NUMBERS ARE CHOSEN FORM THE BOARD AS TARGETS. YOU HAVE TO TRIPPLE OUT TO CLOSE THE NUMBER. fIRST PLAYER TO TO CLOSE OUR ALL SIX NUMBERS WINS. mIKE

What about the star game at the fair's and carnavals. you could have 3 stars in a line for each shooter.( not sure what size you would use.) You get one shot at each star, You go unlimited rounds until all three stars are punched out. First player to fully punch out the 3stars wins.

You have 10 stars. You have one shot at each. Alternating. person with the most hits in the star without hitting the line wins. You could start with a large star and get smaller. Mike


----------



## Steve Walters (Jun 23, 2006)

How about the alphabet game, so all of our Southern Brothers can learn how to read & spell. Make learning FUN! 



J/K guys...... :tongue::wink:


----------



## TheDuckBuster (Jun 17, 2007)

I think Golf would be pretty sweet i know alot of people around here who are archers and golfers as well. You could have 9 or 18 targets making each one different than the other. You would have to hit the "bullseye or spot and some of the targets could be easier or lower par(easier could be bigger targets/spots or something like that) and some could be harder or higher par(could be smaller spots and or could have "hazards" and if you hit the hazzard instead of the spot you get X amount of points added to your score depending on what kinda hazzard it is). I know me and alot of freinds would play this game for sure.


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

like the Deer Operation game .. that could be fun ... like a twist to shooting vitals ....


----------



## PrimitiveHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

*Target*

I think if you have a picture of Osama Bin Laden that would be a great target to shoot at.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

We play a game called Commando:

Two identical boards are made up, each having a group of 6 X 6 squares. (We usually have 9 squares on each of our 2 boards.)
Each square has a silhouette on it that is similar to the sihoullettes that police use for target practice. Each silhouette also has a 1" circle in the center.
The targets are set out at 15 and 30 yards. (Or whatever you consider to challenge your level of shooters.)

Each shooter is assigned a silhouette on each target. (The same silhouette on each)

All shooters aim at their own silhouette first at 30 yards. If you hit your own silhouette you are exempted from the next part of the game. If you miss you are in trouble.

After everyone has shot at 30 yards, all shooters move to 15 yards and shoot at the non-exempt targets. If the 1" spot on the 15 yard silhouette is hit twice, that shooter is out. Even if you get exempted at the longer target, you can still shoot at the closer one.

The last shooter standing wins.

It doesn't sound like much of a game until you play it, but it is a riot. Our guys can't get enough of it. You quickly find out who your friends are (or aren't).

If you do not like shooting at silhouettes, you could just use 3" circles with a smaller circle in the center.

Automan


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

*sorry guys*



PracticeMadeFun said:


> like the Deer Operation game .. that could be fun ... like a twist to shooting vitals ....


_GAME OVER_
send the prize to ..............:tongue:


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

how about 21...just like basketball...

or HORSE


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

21 sounds fun but there was a similar post earlier


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

Here's an idea for a football game. I tried to label the pic as bes as I could. You must get 10 yds in each lower section to move on to the next that is smaller until you get a touchdown.


----------



## nysparticus (Jan 22, 2007)

*Im Late*



Made-In-TX said:


> Here's an idea for a football game. I tried to label the pic as bes as I could. You must get 10 yds in each lower section to move on to the next that is smaller until you get a touchdown.


I couldnt post it because at work... Tried but it wont let me upload the picture... [email protected]#$ing firewalls....................

FOOTBALL

Shape of a Football Field

Each Player starts of at their 20 yard line:

There would be different players with yardages on their hands (EX 5 YDS, 10 yds, 25, TD). The lower the yardage the bigger the hands and vice versa. These players would be placed at different spots on the field. 

Two possible versions of the game:

*Version 1.*

Player tries to move the ball 80 yards using 4 downs (Arrows) gaining a new set of downs (4 arrows) each 10 yards. Failure to achieve a touchdown or advance 10 yards in 4 arrows will result in a turnover on downs and player two takes over. Arrows that hit a Defensive player will result in negative(- 5, 10, 20) yards, additionally an arrow striking the black will result in a penalty ( EX 5, 10, 15).
(Offensive Yardage in Blue, Defensive Yardage Red, Refs in Black)

*Version 2.*

Same premise except after player 1 shoots, player shoots at a defensive player and yardages offset.

If I win :wink: I will share more ideas about incorporating field goals, and turnovers... Good Luck!

Sorry about the attached template, but I am at work and its hard to do in between people seeing me on here and this crude art program.


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Nascar*

How about a racing game? You could have different tracks (Nascar, Baja, etc..) on different stickers. Each track would be divided into small sections that in some cases may include obstacles that are not allowed to be hit (spectator, trash can, other racer, etc...), and some that would be required to hit (deer, elk, etc...). Track sections must be hit in sequence, and you are required based on the track to use 3 or 5 arrows. The first person to run out of arrows determines when all arrows must be pulled from the target and your car pin advanced on the board. Of course you can purchase different types of car, truck, vehicle pins of choice from Game Cube. This game requires that along with being quick you must make your shots count. Many times in the wild you come across a shot that gives you seconds to shoot and make it count, not time to hold and settle-in. Oh, the game sticker would also need some background scenery (Baja track = desert appearance, Nascar = Daytona appearance, etc...)


----------



## macworkz23 (Aug 9, 2007)

*superbowl*

The most creative archery game I ever saw was called "superbowl". It was a football game played with bow and arrows on superbowl weekend. The kids that played that had a blast.


----------



## 350-P&Ybull (Mar 6, 2005)

*lotery game*

I built a wooden opened face box the size of a block target (large block) the box is 20" deep. The bottom of the box is slanted back and towards the middle. And placed a shop vack hose in the bottom, pointed up and placed 20 ping pong balls inside the box. the vacumme will blow the balls up and around like a Lottery Power ball game. One odd collered ball. I had to place chicken wire over the face to help keep balls in the box. We use this as a money maker for our club or will set it up for kids during fairs or other activitys. We use the genisas bows so anyone and everyone can play.


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

I would like a lil more detail on the superbowl game ... The lottery game sounds like a blast especially that the kids can play! We are heavily involved with NASP and they use genesis bows as well ... however that game just wouldnt be the same on a sticker ... great idea though!!


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

Anybody Else ?????????? Game Ideas?????????? Free Target !!!!!!!


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

Free Target and each one of our games for the best game idea, please post a short description as well. Read the rules as posted and have fun! If anybody is going to Perry, GA for the Buckarama Show we will see you there. 

Thank You


----------



## semobow (Feb 27, 2006)

PrimitiveHunter said:


> I think if you have a picture of Osama Bin Laden that would be a great target to shoot at.


You beat me to it!!!!


----------



## MEsquivel (Aug 4, 2007)

*Play HORSE*

Each archer would have to make the same shot as the last archer did (if he hits the bullseye). If they miss, they get an H,If they hit, They set the next distance. Then another shot, if they mis they get O. That's HO and so on till they spell HORSE. Who ever spells horse fist losses.


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

Baseball just like you do with darts


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

bowling, baseball, acey-deucey???


----------



## ksredneck (Feb 27, 2007)

how about a kinda monopoly game except only archery related?


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

We here in Memphis like to play a game called { Knock the nock,},,, One guys shoots the first arrow,, Next guy try's to shoot his arrow's nock off. Most cases ends up being a robinhood if successful,,,,,


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Hangman or a "Wheel of Fortune" knock off type game. It might require a separate chalkboard, dry erase, paper, etc.


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

you could play a twister style game with dots on the target like a twister board and make up a spinner to tell you where to shoot (Small red dot or large blue dot something along those lines) and if you miss the spot your out. also you could have a a target split into 4 areas with pictures on them with dots outlineing them and do a connect the dots game to see who can do it faster and the most accurate with a points system or you could do it for time. if you miss one in the timed game you get time added to your score. in the accuracy one have the dots with a red center and black ring around them 1 point for touching the black ring or in it and 3 points for being over half way in the red ring.


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

for the kids you could have baloons with strings all tangled about and at the bottom of the target have each end of a balloon string marked with a number. each player gets a numbeer than has to follow the string to the balloon its attached to then shoot that balloon with an arrow.


----------



## razz40 (Sep 27, 2006)

How about a game called AROUND THE CLOCK.
Just like a dart board.
Each player attempts to score in each number from 1 through 20 and billseye in ORDER. 
Each player shots 3 arrows per turn. The first player to reach 20 is the winner.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Slam/Grand Slam/Super Slam...played at 20yrds...each archer gets 3 shots per turn....card has silohettes(sp) of all 51 species of north american big game on it...each archer can try for the Super Slam of getting all 51 targets or smaller games can be played trying to Grand Slam a certain species...like all types of moose or rams or carribou first one to get all the agreed upon targets is the winner


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Varmit hunter...kind of like whack a mole...each "mole" is numbered some one calls out a number and the first archer to hit that number "whacks" that mole.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Battleship:

each shooter tries to take out the other shooters ships

battleship - hit 4 times
cruiser - hit 3
aircraft carrier hit 5
sub - hit 2
pt - hit 1
etc, just like the real game except you can see the ships...just have to hit'em:wink:

variations could have mines where if you hit one you have to mark one of your ships as hit.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> just like the real game except you can see the ships...just have to hit'em.


Sort of like the walk up bunny! :wink:

Great idea Mac!


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Game Idea*

How about a robin hood type game-

You could have a few different diameters of foam rods sticking out of a 5 spot target, and you can try to robin hood the foam, instead of killing your own arrows.


Ben


----------



## steelhd20 (May 3, 2006)

yahtzee
the better half want's bingo


----------



## Bowtech_08 (Aug 2, 2007)

*4 Box Squares*

4 Box Squares

The stuff you need for this game is 16 arrows and a bow.

The Rules for this game is listed below....

On the target there will be four 5"x5" boxes on each corner of the target. The goal of this game is to shoot 4 arrows on each box on the target. The 4 arrows must allign up inside of the target and must be inside the box and it must touch the corners inside the box. There is four rounds of this game. A box on a target is worth 5 points. If 4 arrows touch the corners perfect its worth 5 points if there is 3 arrows touch the corners and the other one didnt its worth 2.5 points. After the 4 rounds are over the highest score wins.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Peregrynne said:


> Slam/Grand Slam/Super Slam...played at 20yrds...each archer gets 3 shots per turn....card has silohettes(sp) of all 51 species of north american big game on it...each archer can try for the Super Slam of getting all 51 targets or smaller games can be played trying to Grand Slam a certain species...like all types of moose or rams or carribou first one to get all the agreed upon targets is the winner


BTW...this could be done random as well with a deck of cards with the various species listed to let you know what you are going for.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

*Chance*

We call this game "Chance" or "Around the World". The targets must all be shot in order. If the shooter misses the first shot at any target he/she may pass to the next shooter and shoot at the same target when it is again their turn. Or the shooter can take a "chance". If the shooter misses the "Chance" shot, the shooter passes to the next shooter and when it is again the shooter's turn, the shooter must start again with target number one. First archer to complete the circuit wins. Simple, competitive and fun. If this doesn't win, I vote for the football game. That sounds like it would rock! (any version of the football game).


----------



## One Good Shot (Nov 15, 2005)

Roulette. Bet on a number and shoot at it. 
The other players also get to bet on a number they think you will hit.
Make it tough enough that the players not taking the shot have a good chance to score too.


----------



## 11hunter11 (Apr 6, 2007)

(XGAMES) ARCHERY-STYLE!!!
Level 1. snowboad archery...hunt deer and other animals on a snowboard.
Level 2. bike archery...hunt deer and other animals in a town on a bike.
Level 3. skateboard archery (the one with big wheels)...hunt deer and other animals on a skateboard on trails in the woods.
Level 4. Surfboard archery...hunt sharks and other fish on a wave.

Make it 2 players at a time and you can shoot the other players tires or snowboard and make them start over in the round.
so on and so on......


----------



## 11hunter11 (Apr 6, 2007)

11hunter11 said:


> (XGAMES) ARCHERY-STYLE!!!
> Level 1. snowboad archery...hunt deer and other animals on a snowboard.
> Level 2. bike archery...hunt deer and other animals in a town on a bike.
> Level 3. skateboard archery (the one with big wheels)...hunt deer and other animals on a skateboard on trails in the woods.
> ...


Sorry, i should have went to the web site first....nevermind!


----------



## 11hunter11 (Apr 6, 2007)

Have a picture like a smiley face (made of dots) or some other shape and try to draw the picture with your arrows!!


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Kinda like cut throat in pool??*

Here is one we play, it can be varied in many ways. 

It is usually my dad, my brother and I. We blow up some small balloons (and a few extra). We attach them to a bag target with scoring rings, directly in front of the center dot. 

1)The rings are usually 5-4-3. 
2)We each have a designated balloon, if we pop our balloon we get a bonus 2 points.
3)You have the option of shooting at someone elses balloon. If you pop someone else's balloon we deduct 5 points from the victims score and score reguarly for the shooter. If you shoot for there balloon and miss, you lose 5 points.

Shooting order rotates every round. And you have to remember, if you shoot at someone elses balloon..............they can come back and pop yours!!!!

The rules of this game can vary a lot. We have tons of fun with it.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I am thinking of a game that would require three arrows to play. Only two shots per person per round. You could have a segmented twisting track with a finish / home area. Inside of the track would be circle in varying sizes with number in them . The larger the size of the circle the lower the number the smaller the circle the higher then number. When you hit a number with your first arrow you get to shoot that number of spaces forward on the track. If you miss the right segment you don't advance. If you do hit the right segment your arrow stays. You would have to shoot the exact number to finish / land home. Fun :tongue:


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Nov 24, 2004)

*william tell*

shoot the apple


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Ricky!
See what practicing with "Archery game cube" can get ya???


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

Doc said:


> Well being so many people shoot in their house and lots of couples shooting....I gotta go with
> *Strip Poker*:banana:
> 1 :male: wardrobe on one side of the target
> 1 :female: wardrobe on the other side of the target
> ...


I like this idea. Since my wife doesn't shoot, I could have her naked in a hurry Of course my target is outside so the neighbors would also get an eyeful.


----------



## andrewhove (Mar 7, 2007)

what about hang man. Have letters on one side and body parts on the other. the person guessing has to hit a letter to guess it. If the letter is wrong the other person has to hit the correct body part to add to the hanging man.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I know it was mentioned, but Baseball.

It would be a baseball field with the bases of varying sizes. 

First base would be the size of the entire white or yellow of an indoor target.

Second base would be made "half" the distance between the x and the outside of the bull's eye.

Third base, the size of the x ring or the ten ring.

Home plate, half the size of the x or the ten ring.

All other areas are outs.

Each shooter gets four shots or three outs. If you shoot all 4 arrows into the first base target, you score one run.

If all 4 are shot into second base or third base, you score three runs. 

If you shoot all 4 into home, you score 4 runs. However, you could also shoot 3 into first and one into home and hit the GRAND SLAM and score 4 runs.

You alternate shooters, 9 rounds, high score wins.

Arrow


----------



## JDK (Feb 5, 2004)

*Quarters*

Make a 3 spot only with a pic of a quarter in the middle and a row of pennies around the quarter and then a row of nickels around the pennies and a row of dimes around the outside of the nickels. You could make it a 3, 4, or 5 spot. You would shoot for cents instead of points. After so many rounds, the one with the most cents wins.


----------



## The Truth Meade (Jan 29, 2007)

*Corn hole.*

How about corn hole. Just as simple as the board game, same rules as the board game.


----------



## Delta733 (Feb 13, 2007)

I usually play a game with a few buddies that is actually pretty fun. I don't really call it anything, but it goes like this:

Each person has a certain amount of 2-3" dots on the target that are "theirs". So, when it is just me and another person, we usually have about 4-5 dots each. The goal is to shoot every one of your own dots...and then you win. However, the other person can shoot one of yours and take it if they get more arrows in it than you do at the end of the round. So, for instance, say I shoot 4 arrows in 4 of my circles, and all I have to do is shoot the last circle to win, the other person can shoot your circle to make sure you don't get it. The person with the most arrows in the circle when the round is over wins, and the person with the most circles wins the game. It is kind of confusing, but fun once you get it!:tongue::wink:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

What about a baseball type game. You aim at the positions the players would be in the field. 9 total shots. Someone calls out a position and you have to hit it! 

Same could go with football as well! 

For kids have a coin game, aim at the coins. Tell them you want them to shoot 17 cents. They then have to figure out what they need to shoot to equal 17 cents. Shoot a dime spot, a nickel spot, and 2 penny spots. Does two things, makes them learn math skills and gets them off the couch out shooting and enjoying the outdoors. Great for young kids. 

This is where a "kids cube" might be a great idea. Kids games. Pin the tail on the donkey, tic tac toe, hit the apple off someone's head.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Capture the flag

Each opponent has a set of 5 flags on the target (can most likely do up to 4 sets of flags top, bottom, left and right of target face). You shoot your opponent's flag to capture it. If you capture a flag and shoot your home base spot (3 shots), you've officially captured the flag. As an optional twist, he has 1 shot to hit a smaller circle in the middle to "takeback" one of the flags.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Doc said:


> Capture the flag
> 
> Each opponent has a set of 5 flags on the target (can most likely do up to 4 sets of flags top, bottom, left and right of target face). You shoot your opponent's flag to capture it. If you capture a flag and shoot your home base spot (3 shots), you've officially captured the flag. As an optional twist, he has 1 shot to hit a smaller circle in the middle to "takeback" one of the flags.


Or print chess pieces on the target with sizes that get smaller according to value. ie a pawn would be 5 times the size of the King.


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

Me and my nephew played baseball on a target once, it was fun and not really hard to do.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

BINGO

B I N G O
1 3 5 7 9 
2 4 6 8 0
etc etc


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Similiar to a game we played on Mario Party 8.

Numbers like 10 20 30 100 and x2 x3 x0 are on a target face. You get so many arrows and then you add up the numbers and multiple by the x2/x3/x0. Idea is to get the highest value possible.

Another would be a big grid shape and they come with cards with pictures that are made by filling in the squares in the grid. You shoot and once you get an arrow in/breaking the line of a square you have big fat sharpie to mark the square as filled in. Or putting a colored marker in. You get to mark in one square per arrow. If you miss then you don't fill in anything.

The designs can be of different handicaps (more difficult pictures) and the grids can be different sizes (with some blocks smaller than others) to make it easier to play among a variety of skill levels.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

i think that some sort of "Scrabble" game would be cool. You could have "Scrabble" type blocks with the scores on them and when you spelled a word after shooting them, you got that many points. *BUT* your opponent could add to it and take *away* your points!

It would be educational and entertaining!


----------



## ZFORCE (Aug 17, 2007)

For Kids,how about a arithmetic game? have several numbers on the target, ask them a question what is 2x2? (the answer is 4 for you guys that didn't get past the 3rd grade! j/k:darkbeerThey have to hit the right answer or someone else gets a turn. Get close but dont hit it, you may help the next kid w/ the answer.

Or a target compatible w/ a trivia game such as trivial pusuit. Have four smallish circles each a,b,c, and d in them. Miss your answer and the next person has a chance.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

Trouble
Along the lines of Trouble. Roll the dice and get to place an arrow X spaces from the start. Miss the circle and you lose a turn. If you hit it the next turn you shoot for a spot the number you roll away from the first hit. If you roll and need to hit a spot where someone else is you have to hit their arrow or be in the same circle to send them back to the start.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

Chutes and ladders
Ladders - Branches deflect you back several spots


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

War
Try to shoot opponents guys before he shoots all of yours. (speed and accuracy)


----------



## ZFORCE (Aug 17, 2007)

The Truth Meade said:


> How about corn hole. Just as simple as the board game, same rules as the board game.


He said CORN HOLE!!!!!


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Okay heres a game, the front can look like this

OOOOOO
O ooo O
O o.o O
O ooo O
OOOOOO

Largest rings on the outside, then successivley smaller towards the center. Up to four players can play, one on each side. Before you can move into the next row of your side, you must shoot all rings. The first person to shoot the smallest center ring wins.


----------



## brucegoose23 (Aug 10, 2007)

What about the baseball game that is on the back of dart boards... shoot for singles doubles triples home runs etc... if you miss the spot you get an out or a double play... also have the double play area around the grand slam and home run area... you could make the target look like a baseball field and have the more rewarding targets being closer to the edge which makes for a riskier shot and less chance to actually get something good out of it if you miss. I loved this game on a dart board and think it would be cool on a target...


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Here is one for the kids...states and capitols...have boxes with the state capitols listed in them printed on the front of the target...a deck of cards with the states listed...pull a card and the first one to shoot the right capitol gets it.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

A game like operation where you have to shoot the different shaped body parts to "remove" them from the body.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

checkers with like some way to tell who is a king the target would have to be big if i was playing tho lol.


----------



## bunktheclown (Aug 3, 2007)

*re: game*

This one is kind of like a cross between your 9 ball game and knockout and can be played with 2-5 or so people (the more the better). It is a pool game we play but can be adapted to archery. Balls (or stickers) 1-15 are on the target in random order. Numbers 1-15 are written down on small papers and folded and put into a hat. Before you start each player pulls a number from the hat but does not show anyone. Then a dice is rolled to determine who goes first (lowest first). First shooter shoots the numbers on the target sequencially starting with 1. An arrow not in the number is a miss and the next shooter starts with that number. If your number is shot by someone other than you , you are out. If you shoot your number before being knocked out you win. Again the more people the better.


-jb


----------



## The Truth Meade (Jan 29, 2007)

You obviously have never heard of or played this game. Dumb name but good, basic game. If you need a better explanation of how the game goes let me know.


----------



## Speuboy (Jul 5, 2005)

Battle ship but archery style you have to hit the spot and sink there ship??


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*60 min*

call it 60 min or call it Father Time
take a target that has a clock face on it you shoot the numbers 1-12 set up like on any regular clock for a point and as the second hand is coming around you shoot it also stopping on that number for 2 points the second hand is all flexible so you can shoot it all day and can be easily replaced if ya hit its stuck on that number and a easy miss allows the clock to keep ticking


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been really surprised with all the different game ideas, We are going to pick the best 5 ideas on August 31st. Then we will post another thread and see which game you think deserves the title. The target and games will be shipped out on September 5th to the winner!! Give us one month and they will be on our website for purchase..... Thank You and keep them coming!!!!


----------



## martin-iac (Jul 23, 2007)

Lights Out,

This game is played with 3 players. The target is set up with three sets of five lightbulbs painted on in a yellow color, with a sixth smaller light bulb unilluminated with the words "Lights Out" printed inside it. The players decide(somehow) who goes first and they each take turns shooting at one of they're opponents set of illuminated lights. If he hits his opponents unilluminated light then he then has to procede to try to hit his unilluminated light if he hits it he is still in and if he doesnt he is out. All the arrows in the unilluminated light are removed and its the next players turn. Once all five of a players illuminated lights are out the player must try to hit his own unilluminated light. If he hits it he may remove the arrow from one of his illuminated lights and its the next players turn, if he misses then he is out. It can get to be kind of a strategy game trying to take out one player first then the next player and so on. If this all is kind of confusing ill answer any of your questions. I just made all this up in my head and it may need some tweeking but the general idea is sound.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Horse

Have ten different size spots with numbers in them. They do not need to be in order.

First archer calls out a number and makes the shot. If made, the second archer must also hit the spot. If missed, H.

Repeat until first archer misses their called number. Then archer #2 gets to pick a spot and archer #1 must hit it. If missed, H.

Continues until there is a winner.

Could call it Pig, Hack, OBT (out of love man), what ever works.

Arrow


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

how about basketball like shooting free throws or three pointers the most arrows in the hoops win say have like 5 different sized hoops or more and try to get the most arrows out of 5 into the different hoops


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

How about a Deal or No Deal type theme? You have to hit the case that you want!! They lower the amounts that you take out, the more money you get!!!


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

*Last Day !!!!!!*

The winners wil be posted tomorrow and we will contact you to get your shipping information!!

Thank You


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Take your dart game. Add more wedges and have loose a turn and bankrupt onto the board. Adds alittle to the game.

You could do wheel of fortune with the proper game cards. you would need a third party to make it fair though. Shoot the wheel, pick a letter etc.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

PracticeMadeFun said:


> The winners wil be posted tomorrow and we will contact you to get your shipping information!!
> 
> Thank You


Awesome, I've been dyin to see where my idea comes out at. :wink:


----------



## Bubbahoyt (Feb 27, 2004)

We call it HILLYBILLY KNOCKOUT. Basically the game goes like this. 
Each shooter gets a mouth target( see Pic) and colors their teeth what ever color they want or leave them white.
everybody starts at 10 yards and you have to shoot at least one tooth per shot. you miss a tooth or hit one twice you start over with a fresh set of pearly whites. after each round move back 5 yards. winner is the first person to knockout their teeth . You can adjust the size of the teeth according to the level of shooter(s) We have a GREAT TIME with this during our open class league. .


----------



## Bubbahoyt (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's another one we do . Called SHOOT THE MOON and no it's not what you think :wink:. Shoot out the spots on the moon first one to fill your spots SHOT the MOON:wink:


----------



## T.P.O.#3 (May 9, 2007)

*Shot placement*

To play this game you provide multiple deer pictures, such as 10 yards out of a stand, or deer facing you, quartering to etc. Everyone takes thier shot, You provide a chart with proper shot placement who ever has the correct shot placement gets the points and you move on to the next shot. Most points at the end wins.


----------



## Terry74 (Jan 15, 2006)

what about a game of hearts


----------



## coues (Sep 24, 2003)

*money game*

Play for money. The smaller the target the higher the value. It could be played different ways. (First one to a dollar, set number of arrows, etc. Loser pays up)


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

The game my archery classes and team enjoy doing is a lifesaver shoot. We tape lifesavers to the target and if they break them, they get a roll of lifesavers.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

TRUTH or DARE 

bunch a dots radomly placed with turth or dare maybe a pass dot or 2 

get a bunch a archers together and the fun begins 

of course no kissing of yer buddy on a dare 

Jon :wink:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

No winners yet? I was hoping to see who I needed to congratulate. :noidea:


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Battleship:
> 
> each shooter tries to take out the other shooters ships
> 
> ...


That's a great idea!


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see the winners!


----------



## PracticeMadeFun (Jul 2, 2007)

*Winner!!!!!!*

Sorry guys and gals, we were at an expo all weekend and i couldn't post the winner on Friday. However the winner for our contest is MOPARLVR4406 .... the winning game was Deer Operations. There were a few that mentioned it but MOPARLVR4406 was the first one. Thank You to everyone, the participation was awesome and for that if you wanna call in and place an order ask for me ricky and i will give you wholesale prices and free shipping and handling!!! Thank You Again


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought ya said there were gonna be multiple winners... 

Anyhow, 
CONGRATS to MOPARLVR4406, that is a pretty cool idea.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats moparlvr4406


----------

